

Ask HN: How do i find my passion - collegeportalme

I am one of those folks who gets excited about everything. The past year, i have worked on 3 projects and finished 2. But my problem is that it's too easy to get me motivated on the next thing leaving what i'm working on in dust. How did  you startuppers find your calling?
======
paulhauggis
It's tough. It took me years of doing exactly what your doing to find it.

I can't tell you how many projects in the past 5 years I've never finished
because of this.

